# Livingston County Meet and Greet?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I never really see to many out this way.....Those East Siders are always getting together seems like.....So I thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone is interested......I was thinking maybe the bar/restaurant at Mt.Brighton......On Fridays they have all you can eat lake perch for 12 bucks and its really good.......Lets see what kind of people are interested and what dates will work for everyone......Mack


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like to go. Any Friday works for me.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I would be interested. Fridays are generally ok.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

not too far from my home! Fridays work well... let me know what date!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

Some would work for me. What times?

Zilla


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I use to live up that way, still hang out up there quit a bit. 

If you do it on a Friday I would be interested as well.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in! 
Any friday works for me.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm in as long as it is not snowing.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds good. What Friday? If I'm home I could drive the ten minutes for a meet.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I will know tomorrow if I can make it this Friday.....Seeing its goose season and all.....Its gooood fish and all you can eat for 12 bucks ya can't go wrong.....Will post tomorrow if I can go this Friday......If not next Friday for sure.......That might work better because the short notice......Mack....We can get a head count and I could reserve a table or 2, or 3?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Mack..

Count me in brother.. Just give me a call and give me the heads up!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

dsconnell said:


> Mack..
> 
> Count me in brother.. Just give me a call and give me the heads up!


I will keep ya posted.....TTYS>............Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Will next Friday work for anyone?....Looks like bad weather (yeah I know everyone has 4x4's) So how about shooting for next Friday the the 16th.....Let me know if that will work and who is gonna make it....So I can try to reserve some tables if needed......Mack


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey mack count me in too ok. I can make it on a the 16th I could be up there around 3pm or so.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> Hey mack count me in too ok. I can make it on a the 16th I could be up there around 3pm or so.


I will have to see what time they start cooking fish at.....I know I have went there around 5 and it seemed like things were just getting going....I will find out tomorrow......Good perch....but the service isn't all that great....I will keep ya posted.....Should be a good time meeting some of you guys (and gals).......Mack


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I can do it.
let me know what time.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as I do not go out of town- I would love to meet some of you. We can also look at meeting at the B-line out on D-19... Not as central, but great food and love to support the local businesses that have been in the area forever!

John


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I would love to make it...last one i went too was at bigcountries...

Mikie


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well no 4 X 4 for me but I can slide up there anyway....LOL
I am laid off so anytime works for me


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> As long as I do not go out of town- I would love to meet some of you. We can also look at meeting at the B-line out on D-19... Not as central, but great food and love to support the local businesses that have been in the area forever!
> 
> John


B-Line has great steaks!!!!......But Mt.Brighton has good lake perch....all you can eat for $12.00 bucks......I can make it Friday.....So lets get a head count.....Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Will be up there tomorrow......If anyone is interested........Mack


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I will see what is going on.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Heading up for some perch tomorrow night if anyone likes fish and wants to meet up with us.......Mack


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> Heading up for some perch tomorrow night if anyone likes fish and wants to meet up with us.......Mack


 
I might be on this, I will have my son though but that is no big deal.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

bigrackmack said:


> Heading up for some perch tomorrow night if anyone likes fish and wants to meet up with us.......Mack


I am going to have to pass this time guys, I will be cooking and setting up for my daughters graduation party. Have a good time!


----------

